# my new Cameroon imports



## warpdrive (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi Friends,

after some disapointments in what I was getting, and a 48 hour shipment due to FedEx playing games, my babies arrived ICE COLD but alive.

they were warming up in our hands and then directly placed under basking bulbs to warm up. colors were comming in and getting bright before our eyes once they got a drop warm.

(there may be a lady from FedEx who is seeing this. she called me to make sure I got the package and wanted to see photos. this early photo shoot is dedicated to her for getting that driver to turn around and get to my house in 6 mins after we got off the phone. )

I got a pair of Quads. ( dare I say T. Quadricornis Gracilior? )

the girl is slightly young, clean, and healthy looking. she has a "red" marking on the top of her head. she won't let me show you it just yet.












the male. he has 6 horns. 3 are damaged from importing. otherwise, he seems OK.
















I ordered 2 pairs of R. Spectrum.

I sadly only got this female as a gift for a lot of things being sold out. she is touch and go as she is so tiny and had no heat for way too many hours. I will work hard in turning her around, but I understand that it is out of my hands.

this pygmy chameleon lives on Fernando Po Island just off the coast of Cameroon.






I also wanted a pair of T. Cristatus (Crested Chameleon). sadly there are some Chameleon forum members who hogged all the girls up.  

please understand that he was just starting to color up as he was getting warmer.

here is my male. he has almost no damage and will recover fine.











many more photos soon. I'm just busy taking care of them and they require a lot of my time right now. some ate. some drank. let's keep our fingers crossed.

Harry


----------



## kookamonga (Feb 10, 2011)

mmmm..... just beautiful. Glad they arrived alive!


----------



## kitkat39 (Feb 10, 2011)

Awesome pictures! I love chameleons as well! I may get back into them again with a little group of pygmies to start off with. Anyways, good luck with them. =)


----------



## Rick (Feb 10, 2011)

Wild caught? I hope not. I have thought of getting some chams for years now.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 10, 2011)

poor babies, hope they are ok!


----------



## warpdrive (Feb 10, 2011)

Rick said:


> Wild caught? I hope not. I have thought of getting some chams for years now.


when ever you are ready, I am here to get you a CB baby of almost what ever you want.

but yes, the animals you see are so rare that in the US, you will only find them as WC at this time.

Harry


----------



## dgerndt (Feb 10, 2011)

Aw, what big (and small) cuties! I wish I had the time, money, and patience for these beautiful creatures! Wonderful pictures, as well.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2011)

Wow,I don't see those species very often - impressive! I can't wait to see more photos when they are looking better. What other species do you work with?

One day I want to work with Chams, I have too many snakes and turtles to care for right now. I love the pygmy,what species is it?


----------



## warpdrive (Feb 10, 2011)

thank you all for the kind words.

Mexico Ghost - yes, that male Quad is not an "orange head" or Gracilior. the female is, but not the male.

this thread was rushed to have a lady at fedex see the animals on another forum. as a result, I had time to view him once fully colored up and he is a normal quad quad.

I'll be speaking to my importer about this problem shortly and it will get fixed, I'm sure. OK, I hope.  

a female crestatus might be OTW along with more pygmys to be added to that female next week. again, I hope.

Leeann - I also work with and help friends sell crested geckos. they are all from unreal breeding stock and the prices are ultra low for babies.

my main focus is on Chameleons from Cameroon. yet I have played with panthers...






Harry


----------



## Ntsees (Feb 10, 2011)

Wow, the rainbow colors all in one Chameleon. It's time for you to mass produce.


----------



## warpdrive (Feb 10, 2011)

Ntsees said:


> Wow, the rainbow colors all in one Chameleon. It's time for you to mass produce.


eggs cooking.  

Harry


----------



## dgerndt (Feb 10, 2011)

warpdrive said:


> eggs cooking.
> 
> Harry


No, don't cook them! We want babies, not breakfast! lol


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 10, 2011)

good idea!


----------



## cuervo (Feb 10, 2011)

wow they are beautiful. NO no i feel a new addiction coming on :wacko: . Thanks Harry :lol:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 10, 2011)

cuervo said:


> wow they are beautiful. NO no i feel a new addiction coming on :wacko: . Thanks Harry :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MantidLord (Feb 11, 2011)

Awesome photos! And good luck with breeding them. I just hope they're not endangered, because then taking wild ones would be extremely detrimental.


----------



## warpdrive (Feb 12, 2011)

MantidLord said:


> Awesome photos! And good luck with breeding them. I just hope they're not endangered, because then taking wild ones would be extremely detrimental.


they are cites approved and legal imports with papers. I'm not an arse.

Harry


----------



## cuervo (Feb 15, 2011)

Harry how is your pygmy doing,my pygmy only live for a few months


----------



## warpdrive (Feb 16, 2011)

cuervo said:


> Harry how is your pygmy doing,my pygmy only live for a few months


that's the thing even with F1 farm raised imports like my Spectral. it's why I'm going to get 2 pairs when they come back in, in about a week.

what I hope for is for them to mate before they die and then start over with healthy new borns to raise and mate.

the males are just as nice if not more cryptic like in ghost mantids. so if I get lucky with them, you might want to get some CB babies when ready.

Harry


----------

